# Colorless Firemouth



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a dull looking full size firemouth from a b grade pet shop in the hope that i could revive some color into it.
it has been a month now and it is still showing no signs of coloration...
any ideas ?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Most likely it's just the fishes genetics that are the culprit. Not really all that much you can do about it.


----------



## Big Den (Apr 5, 2008)

You have another post of a blue acara with no colour, are they in the same tank? If so I think you have water probs. What are you water paremeters, have you tested it? These fish like their water slightly acid and soft to medium hard, 23-26 degrees temp.


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

my ph is neutral
temp 24
but i am unsure of hardness of water...
i water change weekly 30%
in regards to the blue acara, the other 1 from the pair is healthy and colorful


----------

